# Cable wants to buy my sat equipment



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

I got a thing from my local cable saying they want to buy back my satellite equipment for $400 so I'll switch back to their service. It requires Family Cable ($46.99) plus Digital package ($20 more) for 16 consecutive months!!!
Does that mean I get a $400 credit or what?? 

I wouldn't go back if they offered me $1,000 for my dish equipment.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Link said:


> I got a thing from my local cable saying they want to buy back my satellite equipment for $400 so I'll switch back to their service. It requires Family Cable ($46.99) plus Digital package ($20 more) for 16 consecutive months!!!
> Does that mean I get a $400 credit or what??
> 
> I wouldn't go back if they offered me $1,000 for my dish equipment.


Then why are you asking?


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Bogy said:


> Then why are you asking?


He seems to be engaging in discussion. Supplying information to others while curious as to just what kind of deal the cable company is offering. Maybe he's curious if they'd actually write someone a check, showing how desperate they are?


----------



## Mainstreet (Jun 29, 2002)

Link said:


> I got a thing from my local cable saying they want to buy back my satellite equipment for $400 so I'll switch back to their service. It requires Family Cable ($46.99) plus Digital package ($20 more) for 16 consecutive months!!!
> Does that mean I get a $400 credit or what??
> 
> I wouldn't go back if they offered me $1,000 for my dish equipment.


In our area, they are offering monthly credits in the buyback promo. The customer gets something like $25 off per month for 16 months. Now THAT's what I'd call a LONG term commitment!


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Capmeister said:


> He seems to be engaging in discussion. Supplying information to others while curious as to just what kind of deal the cable company is offering. Maybe he's curious if they'd actually write someone a check, showing how desperate they are?


Oh, you mean like DBS companies giving away equipment to get people to subscribe? Usually with some kind of long term commitment.


----------



## Jtater (Jun 24, 2003)

The difference is that the DBS companies are giving you something of value, hell the existence of the buy back program even supports that it's of value. In many areas the $25 credit is a sham. The DBS companies not only give you the equipment but they still give you the free install as well. The Comcast buyback program as I recently learned comes with outrageous terms. I dropped the landline/DSL for HSI just because I figured with the HSI I am getting twice the bandwitdh and though they charge me a little more I only have to pay for something I want unlike the landline that did nothing but forward all it's calls to my cell(I work for a cell company so it's very cheap). Since Comcast was going to charge me for the install if I didn't take their $9.95 first month digital plan I figured I would compare the Comcast HD and D* HD. Since I was taking a digital plan for the first month I thought I may as well turn in an old Hughes single sat receiver and get a buyback credit. If you get the buyback here are the terms with the local Comcast. 

1. Install is not free. $19.95
2. No $9.95 first month Digital Service
3. No $19.95/month for 3 months HSI

So the way I see it the it, it adds up like this. 19.95(install) + $55(difference for 1st month Digital) + $69(difference with no HSI promo) = 143.95. Now take 400 - 143.95 = $256 give or take. $256/16=19.69/month savings over 16 months which oddly enough adds up the difference in how much more Comcast is than Directv per month. I figure this is enough clear evidence to call the buyback a sham. This is just the basic level of service with Comcast Digital the savings with D* just go up more when you start adding HD and all the premiums of which I currently sub to all of them. And for the record the only HD that they offer that D* doesn't is Starz, Cinemax, INHD, INHD2. HDNET is far superior to INHD IMHO. We will get the other two soon enough and counting total channels I'm still way ahead in selection and against many beliefs PQ as well. Comcast is rolling a truck out Tues to pick up their Moto 5100(which still has DVI disabled) and to filter my line down to limited basic, then once my $19.95/month promo on HSI is over they will roll yet again to install a data only filter.


----------



## catman (Jun 27, 2002)

Cable is still doing it . I asked how much digicable is . The girl told me $67 a month . $67 amonth for what ? HBO , no . Starz, no . Encore , no . $67 just for digicable ? that's right . I told the girl to stick it . I pay $67 for HBO , Starz , encore and digital sat . Why should I switch to cable ?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Jtater said:


> And for the record the only HD that they offer that D* doesn't is Starz, Cinemax, INHD, INHD2. HDNET is far superior to INHD IMHO.


For the record, they also offer your local OTA digital stations too I'd bet, which E* or D* don't. For many folks that will be what gets them to go with cable, no need to an antenna in the attic or on the roof with no guarentee that even after they install that they'd be able to get their local stations in HD.

Example, in Chicago, WBBM-DT was given channel 3 for their digital station. MANY folks have reported problems receiveing this station, even after going through all the antenna installs/tuning that they could. For those folks Comcast cable will probably be the only way that they could get this station.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Perhaps he was cirious as to whether it resembled the deals by the DBS companies. Why do you have such ana openly hostile attitude about that? It seems like a valid topic for discussion.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Heh... under DBS policies, you can only be a new subscriber ONCE on both Dish and DirecTV (although there are ways around it). In order to qualify for the plan, you basically have to turn over ownership of your satellite equipment.

I don't know about you, but I prefer my 243 hour DirecTiVo.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

At least with adelphia cable, every 120 days you can be a new subscriber and take the new deal. With the dbs buyback and 6 months of powerlink in for $20 per month, it may be worth it. Guess I'm still pissed about the rate increases and dropped channel lineups over the years on D*.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

The following are the monthly Comcast Chattanooga charges here for their packages before taxes vs monthly E* and D* charge before taxes:

C* Preferred Basic Cable $43.75 for a little over 60 analog channels including 8 locals, one of which is a local TBN (National feed on both D* and E*)and local RSN's (Turner South, FOXSS, CSSE, however these are available to all TV's in home.

E* AT60 with locals $29.99 1 or 2 TV's includes around 70 channels including 7 locals but does not include RSN, or $34.99 for 3 or 4 TV's.
AT60 Plus adds Turner South and FOXSS $34.99 or 2 TV's, $39.99 3 or 4 TV's. 
E*AT120 w/locals adds to AT60 Plus 29 TV, 32 DishCD audio music and coming in late Spring, 61 Sirius satellite radio music channels for $39.99 for 1 or 2 TV's and $44.99 for 3 or 4 TV's.
D*TC w/locals (locals available latter in year) with 95 TV and 31 Music Choice audio music channels $39.99 for 1 receiver.
D*TC Plus w/locals adds 15 TV and 5 Music Choice audio channels $42.99 with 1 receiver.

C*Digital Classic includes Preferred Basic plus approx 15 digital basic and 53 Music Choice audio music channels and 1 digital receiver for 1 TV $53.70.
C*Digital Plus includes Preferred Basic, Digital Classic, 10 additional digital basic TV, 13 digital Encore suite, 2 Flix and 2 Sundance TV channels with 1 digital receiver for 1 TV$58.70.

E*AT180 w/locals DHA plan includes all of AT120 plus 36 additional basic TV, 7 Encore, 2 TMC, 1 FMC and 19 DishAudio channels for $49.99 for 1 or 2 TV's or $54.99 for 3 or 4 TV's.

C*Digital Siver adds choice of 1 Premium set (12 HBO's,11 Cinamax, 10 Showtime's, 4 TMC's or 7 Starz) to Digital Plus $69.65.

E*AT120VP w/locals adds 8 HBO's and 5 Cinamax $56.99 for 1 or 2 TV's, $61.99 for 3 or 4 TV's.
E* AT180VP w/locals adds 8 HBO's and 5 Cinamax for 1 or 2 TV's $66.99, $71.99 for 3 or 4 TV's.

C*Digital Gold adds choice of 2 Premium sets $81.40.
C*Digital Platinum adds all 5 Premium sets $107.40.

E*AEP adds to AT180, NBA-TV and all 4 Premium sets (8 HBO's, 5 Cinamax, 10 Showtime Unlimited(6 SHO, 2 TMC, Flix, Sundance) and 8 Starz Supak(7 Starz, 1 ENC)).
D* TC Premier w/locals adds 5 premium sets (8 HBO's, 3 Cinamax, 9 Showtime Unlimited(5SHO, 2 TMC, Flix, Sun) 12 Starz Super Pack(4 Starz, 8 Encore)Sports Pack(over 20 out of market RSN's plus 6 sports specialty channels)) to TC+ $90.99.

E* charges $4.99 for additional receivers, 322 and DVR522 receivers provide independent viewing on 2 TV's, other receivers 1 TV. $4.98 DVR service fee per unit, no charge with AEP.
D* charges $4.99 for each additional receiver, all current receivers provide independent viewing to 1 TV. $4.99 Tivo DVR fee per account, no charge with TC Premier.

C* charges $6.50 for each additional digital receiver plus $5 extra for each HDTV receiver. C* does nothave a DVR at this time.

Select "A la Carte" options:

C*HBO $13, Cinamax $11.50, Showtime $11.50, TMC $11.50, Starz $9.95. C* has no HD package however ESPN-HD, IN-HD, IN-HD2, local CBS-HD and local NBC-HD are included in all digital packages with optional HDTV receiver. HBO-HD, Cinamax-HD, Showtime-HD, TMC-HD and Starz-HD are included in their respective Premium set. No out of market RSN's available.

E*HBO $13.99, Cinamax $11.99, Showtime $11.99, Starz $11.99. Any 2 HBO and Cinamax or Starz and Showtime or Cinamax and Showtime or Cinamax and Starz $20.99, HBO and Starz or HBO and Showtime $22.99. Any 3 $29.99, all 4 $36.99. Multi-Sport Pack available with AT60 Plus and above includes NBA TV and over 20 out of market RSN's $5.99. E* HD Pack includes ESPN-HD, Discovery-HD, HDNet, HDNet Movies $9.99.HBO-HD and Showtime-HD are included in their respective premium package set. CBS-HD included with locals for those who qulify.
D*Any 1 premium set $12, 2 $23, 3 $33, 4 $41, all 5 $48. D* HD Pack includes ESPN-HD, Discovery-HD, HDNet, HDNet Movies $10.99. HBO-HD and Showtime-HD are included in their respective premium package set. CBS-HD included with locals for those who qulify.

Chattanooga locals do not have a full time ota UPN, a full time UPN channel is available from E* for $1.50 or included in $5.99 Superstation package (WWOR-UPN, WSBK-UPN, WPIX-WB, KWGN-WB, KTLA-WB). Other satellite advantages, the option for E*, save additional $5 or D* save additional $3 by receiving ota locals free with an antenna. Biggest Comcast advantage is $15 discount when you want high speed internet service, $42.95 with cable TV and $57.95 without cable TV service.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Geronimo said:


> Perhaps he was cirious as to whether it resembled the deals by the DBS companies. Why do you have such ana openly hostile attitude about that? It seems like a valid topic for discussion.





> Then why are you asking?


Yes, I can see now how I was terribly hostile in my response. Please forgive me. How could I have ever thought that this appeared to be another thread looking for an opportunity to complain about cable tactics and prices.


----------



## Jtater (Jun 24, 2003)

RAD said:


> For the record, they also offer your local OTA digital stations too I'd bet, which E* or D* don't. For many folks that will be what gets them to go with cable, no need to an antenna in the attic or on the roof with no guarentee that even after they install that they'd be able to get their local stations in HD.


That may be true in some peoples cases. Here in my franchise they offer 3 HD locals, it might be 4. In my case I am less than 15 miles from the furthest tower that I remotely care about. The only HD local I have problems with is CBS and that's because they refuse to turn the power up. And to quote what I told the station manager, "If and when you power up to a decent level I will move my service address back within your DMA unless you wish to grant me waivers until that time, either way you lose me as a possible viewer." So now CBS isn't a problem as it comes in great over D* as which I'm sure Fox ED will as well, since Sinclair refuse to spend any money to upgrade their systems here. With my D* HD box I receive at all the local DTV broadcasting stations, this isn't likely to happen with Comcast anytime soon either. I'm not bashing cable as a whole, if that's what works in your market go for I probably would too if it was the better offering. I will admit to bashing my local franchise, and I truly feel sorry for the people who get ripped by them daily.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

DISH Network's DHA plan has no contract and you lease the equipment. There's also a derivative of the DHA plan called "Returning Customer Plan" or something like that, which is for former subs who want to come back and get all the new stuff just like new subs.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Perhaps the reason for allowing previous customers to take the DHA plan is to try to get them back, they do not have to pay retailers a commission to get that customer back, they get a writeoff on the hardware that the customer uses since the customer leases it, and they Dish gets the hardware back when the customer disconnects service.


----------

